# my sigs



## dewp (Jan 3, 2009)

I haven't made sigs in over a year but here are some of my sigs (I use the name busta on other forums couldn't use it here cuz it was taken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Sp33der (Jan 3, 2009)

Great sigs man love those sprite siggies


----------



## Ducky (Jan 3, 2009)

Love some , Hate others.

I hate brush/C4D Based works. Sorry , Proves not much of a skill.


----------



## dewp (Jan 3, 2009)

lol ducky - i have not used ONE c4d in any of those it's all pentool and my own brushes.

thanks Sp33der


----------



## Noitora (Jan 3, 2009)

Really lovely, in fact those are the best sigs I have ever seen in my whole life, I totally love the 2nd, 4th and the 6th ones.


----------



## dewp (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Gian (Jan 4, 2009)

I say third one's the best.
Nice!


----------



## Sp33der (Jan 4, 2009)

Not even in this one?






if nto then damn your pentool skills are awesome xD


----------



## dewp (Jan 6, 2009)

no not even that one.


----------

